# 721 Video and Audio Skipping Problems



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

Has anyone had any problems over the past week or two where the picture will scramble into little boxes on part of the screen and the audio will go out a second or two now and then?

I didn't have any problems until recently and my signal is always in the high 80's to mid 90's.

I can't figure out what might be causing this. The picture and sound on my 501 has also started doing this a little bit as well.

I also get a black screen from time to time that says "Acquiring Signal" even though the signal strength is high.

Anyone have any suggestions as to what might be causing this and what I could do to fix the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jason _
> *Has anyone had any problems over the past week or two where the picture will scramble into little boxes on part of the screen and the audio will go out a second or two now and then?
> 
> I didn't have any problems until recently and my signal is always in the high 80's to mid 90's.
> ...


Shaky/loose cables blowing in the wind?


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

The audio/ video hiccup would happen with my Tivo every so often. Rewind it back over and see if the problem happens again. Usually it didn't for me. It was just a one time hard drive thing.
If it does happen again at the same spot then I'd guess it was a satellite thing.


----------



## sjhill01 (Oct 13, 2002)

I, too, have suddenly started seeing PQ problems intermittently (on recordings only), including slowdowns, scrambled pictures and blocking. I've had my 721 for a few weeks now, and this week is the first time I've had problems like that.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Me too; same thing. Starting to get concerned...


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteveinDanville _
> *Me too; same thing. Starting to get concerned... *


I'm with ya Steve. More and more people are starting to report this problem. This is starting to get worrisome.


----------

